
German Intelligence Also Snooped on White House - secfirstmd
http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-intelligence-also-snooped-on-white-house-a-1153592.html
======
dsfyu404ed
Exactly nobody who knows anything about these sorts of agencies will be
surprised to learn everyone is spying on everyone.

------
mtgx
It makes Merkel's "outrage" look that much more fake.

